# Info concerning people banned



## Craig (Nov 7, 2004)

I was wondering if it's ever been considered whether or not a forum explaining why members are banned should be made?

I don't mean a forum for debating whether some should be banned, but maybe a "bulletin board"?

I notice at times someone hasn't posted for a long while, I'll look up their profile and see they're banned. Most I immediately know why as I've read heretical posts, or intentionally cruel posts...others, I scratch my head. Like Gregg...I know he liked using smilies alot, but I don't remember anything he posted being unorthodox or mean spirited?

Just an idea.


----------



## Authorised (Nov 7, 2004)

to that. Seems like random people just drop off the radar...



Who's next....


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 8, 2004)

Luke 22:23

And they began to enquire among themselves, which of them it was that should do this thing.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2004)

If you want to find out about gregg you should pm Scott B. He will provide your answers. I think the only reason for not having a forum on this issue is that the person being banned knows why and has been notified by the proper authoritys. Also we do not want to create a spectacle of the person or issues outside of whats neccesarry. 

blade


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> If you want to find out about gregg you should pm Scott B. He will provide your answers. I think the only reason for not having a forum on this issue is that the person being banned knows why and has been notified by the proper authoritys. Also we do not want to create a spectacle of the person or issues outside of whats neccesarry.
> 
> blade


I think that is good as it also stops bickering and ill feelings over why they were banned - meaning us normal forum goers would be tempted to judge the banned person without cause. It is in the end between the offender and the admin.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2004)

very good point brother


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 8, 2004)

Things happen behind the scenes many times.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Things happen behind the scenes many times.


Yes and unless there is serious need to I see no point in the general public being informed of the errors of someone who is banned. The only case I might see any reason for it is if they start to get grumpy about it and talk to people on AIM etc... and try to slander the admins or the puritanboard itself. At that point it would be prudent to make an official statement on the admins position. For almost all other cases I can think of it would be unwise to give more attention to a members errors and risk other people needlessly judging them.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> If you want to find out about gregg you should pm Scott B. He will provide your answers.



I agree. With most people who were banned, it was pretty obvious why they were banned, based on the content of their posts and their disregard of the forum rules and repeated warnings. We all knew it was just a matter of time.

With others, like Gregg for example, it came as a shock. On the board, cyber friendships are developed and we're shocked to see these cyber friends banned. Scott is very good about providing discretionary answers as to why.

Although the people get banned for breaking the rules of the forum, I don't think its good to "air their dirty laundry" for all the world to see. Out of respect for those who are banned, I like the discreet method that this board uses.

[Edited on 8-11-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## crhoades (Nov 8, 2004)

To sound a little Orwellian, can't we drop the people down the memory hole? All joking aside, why keep their profile up listing as banned? Why not just delete their profile? Does it have to do with losing their old posts? Curious. Just looking for a solution - this proposal is not meant to reflect on anybody who has ever been banned before.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 8, 2004)

Chris,
Yes, if we delete their account we will lose their posts also. This will create confusion as the responses will lose it's coherency.


[Edited on 11-8-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Craig (Nov 8, 2004)

Moderators-
sorry, I just should have pm'd one of you. Last night before bed, the bulletin board seemed like a good idea...but upon reflection on other's input, it isn't a good idea.

My suggestion is this: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 25, 2004)

Apparently, the Puritanboard has fallen for Papist ways, and maintains a Office of Holy Inquisition... The Moderators seek out there prey capriciously and without explanation... Then the knock on the door comes in the middle of the night and then the "apostates" are never heard from again. Strange.

Whose next?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 25, 2004)

Ryan, there has never once been a person banned who was not charitably spoken to and warned several times beforehand in private, through u2u or e-mail. The Administrators have simply chosen not to make every such interchange public, both in the interest of the healthy flow and spirit of the board, as well as out of respect for the individuals banned.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 26, 2004)

Popery makes me sneeze -oops, that's pot-pourri...


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 26, 2004)

I was joking and being tongue-in-cheek... most of what i say need not be taken seriously- as i am a southern boy... I trust the judgment of the moderators.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry for not picking up on that one...I guess I was looking for one of the silly-type smileys in order to conclude that. :bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Popery makes me sneeze -oops, that's pot-pourri...


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 18, 2005)

Closing.


----------

